# Zipadee-Zip reviews



## clairebear3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Has anyone used a Zipadee-Zip sleeping bag?

My DD of 9 weeks has slept in a miracle blanket more or less since birth. I'll feed her at about 9.30ish, put her to bed at 10ish and she'll easily go until 4.30-5.30 and then again until 8-9. This week it was really hot so when I put her back to sleep it was without her miracle blanket and she shocked herself awake literally every 5 mins until I wrapped her up again. It was quite funny to see her little arms and legs in the air but not so when your really tired! I was planning on trying to wean her off it starting at about three months, i'm so worried she will roll over, she's always lifting her legs in the air and wriggling around. This morning she had busted both of her arms out. I have a sleevless sleeping bag for her but I tried that when I had just bought it (and didn't realise that she was addicted to swaddling...) and she was awake every three hours or so. I thought she was hungry and wondering why she would only drink 60mls.

So i'm curious about the Zipadee-Zip...how thick are they? Would they be too warm if the room got up to 24c? Is this really a good idea for young babies, is it maybe too much loose material? Would it really make them feel better than a regular sleeping bag?

I'm not even sure if they ship to where I live yet


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

I haven't used the zippadeezip or miracle blanket. I swaddled in large receiving blankets until baby reliably got out of the swaddle and stopped swaddling altogether. She was around 3 weeks old. I have a baby Houdini: she took off one of her hospital bracelets without breaking it while sleeping lol. I had a march baby so I just dressed her in an extra layer (onesie under pjs) and covered her with a thin receiving blanket. She rolled over around three months, give or take and started sleeping on her tummy. I always put her down on her back and a couple of hours later she would always be on her tummy. I figured if she's strong enough for all that rolling, she is strong enough to protest if she's done being on her tummy. By this time she could hold her head up for a lil while so I wasn't too worried. She loved loved LOVED tummy time and started belly crawling at six months. In contrast, someone close to me used a Velcro swaddler with her LO into mid infancy (at least six months) and he didn't roll until five months old and always protested spending time on his tummy. Now I'm not saying that swaddling is bad, I just think that if baby always gets out then maybe they are done with being swaddled. I think a lot of heavy hardware is uncalled for if baby squirms out of a simple swaddle. With the hot weather, my now 15 month old sleeps in her diaper. The same was true last summer. We used sleeveless sleep sacks in winter so she could safely have something thicker. Just my two cents


----------



## clairebear3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah I think my little Astrid is trying to tell me she's done with the swaddle too. Last night after I had put her in it she squirmed around for ages before going to sleep. When she woke up to be fed around 5ish she had busted both arms and one leg out! I then put her back down in the sleeping bag, she woke up a few more times so I just leaned across and gave her her paci. The most difficult thing for me is knowing how to dress her at night. All the books say one more layer than what you are comfortable in. Well the room was 22c and I had a nightdress on under a duvet, DH had nothing on and pushed the duvet off! If you have a light sleeveless sleeping bag would you put her in just her nappy in? The window is open and i'm thinking that her arms will get cold if their naked? I'm such a noob at all this and sooo worried she will be too warm. I think tonight I will give it a go with the sleeping bad, I know what time she eats so if she's awake before then I will just give her her paci. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## wishin'&hopin' (Jun 2, 2008)

When it's hot for sleeping but we are worried that DS's arms will get cold (he sleeps in a "sleep sack", one of those sleep bags with arm/head holes like what you're talking about) we put baby legs on his arms (little baby leg warmers) and otherwise just his diaper and the sleep sack.


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

My DD is a hot blooded baby, always has been. I followed the extra layer rule of thumb for a few weeks then switched to the same as me. I check her back to see if she feels cool or hot but I dress her and have extra layer available as needed. It's all very mysterious in the beginning but after a few months you reach a common sense understanding of what is comfy for your LO and think back, wondering about how difficult it used to seem. For what it's worth, overheating can be a risk for SIDS so I went on the cooler side for sleeping. If she was too cold she always woke up in protest and I could fix things then. Most times if you go with your gut, you will do well


----------



## clairebear3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah overheating is my biggest worry. The last few nights I have been putting DD to sleep in her nappy in the miracle blanket upto her armpits so her arms are free. She shocks herself a lot but does go back to sleep, or i give her her dummy (about 20 times a night!)

II think the zipadee just has to much material/will be too warm for me to be comfortable with it. If I can keep going like this for the summer and then maybe transition to a sleeping bag in the winter.

I had never heard of leg warmers for babies! She had a pair of really fluffy chenil socks which I cut the toe off. If her arms get cold I can pop them on, her elbow just fits where the heel should, it looks so cute!


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

That sounds like a good plan, clairebear. By the wintershe will probably get through the worst of the startling herself awake thing. I love sleepsacks and highly recommend them. The only time DD isn't sleeping in one is summer


----------



## angelbaby7 (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok So I'm in love with the Zipadeezip.... I found this website.. www.zipadeezip.com because a friend of mine had the same issue I did... my daughter refused to sleep without the swaddle but no longer slept well with it because she was constantly breaking free and trying to roll over. When I found her in her swaddle rolled over one morning I knew our swaddling days were over... which made me want to cry because I had no idea how to get her to sleep without it (I think I tried every trick in the book to get her to sleep arms free to no avail). I ordered the cotton one because I thought it would work when it was warmer and I could put something underneath for when it was cooler. Well, I figured there would be a horrible transition even though all the reviews seemed glowing because of how addicted my daughter was to the swaddle. To my surprise she only woke up once the first night for a feed and went back to sleep until morning (11 hours total). I hadn't slept this well in quite some time and had gotten used to getting up in the middle of the night to re-swaddle her. This has been a miracle for our family and my sanity! I highly recommend it... they are worth their weight in gold!


----------



## clairebear3 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm glad it's working out for you









Things seem to be going 'ok' here. I'm wrapping her in the miracle blanket from the armpits down and using a safety pin to pin the flap at the bottom so she can't get it undone and end up with it on her face. She still busts her feet out sometimes! I know roughly the hours when she would wake up from when she was swaddled so if she wakes before then I give her her paci and she goes back to sleep. In the morning I normally pop her into our bed with the paci and she goes back to sleep.

At the mo the last feed is about 8-9pm, then in bed 45 mins later, awake to drink at 3-4ish and then again in the morning around 8. I guess i'm give her her paci 2-3 times in the night. I will try her in the sleeping bag when the weather cools down and if that doesn't work i'm def getting a Zipadee!


----------

